# ارجو المساعدة من الجميع



## thaer124 (6 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا ويعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين 
انا عندي مشروع طالب فيه سنسور يقوم بتحويل الموجات الصوتية الى تردادت مختلفة 
فهل يستطيع اي احد من المهندسين ان يجد لي اسم هذا السنسور 

وانا شغال على مشروع النافورة التي ترقص على الموسيقى وواجهتني صعوبة في ايجاد و معرفة اسمه 
انا دورت على النت ولاقيت حاجة اسمها Walsh transform وكمان حاجة تانية Fourier Transform فياريت ايا حدا عندو معلومة وا اي شرح بيقدر يساعدني فما تبخلو علينا وبكون مشكوركم وللتوضيح اكثر هادي جزء المختص بطلبي.
One of the most difficult parts of our program was determining which transform we should use. Originally, we had decided to use the Fourier Transform, because we felt we understood it the best. However, the Fourier transform took too many cycles, and was not fast enough. We then had to determine whether to use the Fast Fourier transform, which splits the sound waves into different frequency ranges, or the Walsh transform. The Walsh transform is faster, and much easier to code; in fact Professor Land had already written a basic Walsh transform which we could modify for our purposes. Unfortunately, the Walsh transform does not directly break up the sound waves into frequency ranges. Instead, it breaks up the sound waves into sequency ranges, which has a linear relationship to frequency ranges. Rather than sine and cosine, the ranges are broken into cal and sal equations. The result is often thought of as "a poor-man's fast Fourier transform (FFT)" representing the conversion of a time-sampled signal into an equivalent frequency-sampled form. Every range has roughly 150 Hz frequency range. In the end, we chose the Walsh transform, due to its speed.
اذا ممكن يكون الشرح بالعربي 
وشكرررررررا


----------



## eng.walaa (6 أبريل 2007)

thaer124 قال:


> مرحبا ويعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين
> انا عندي مشروع طالب فيه سنسور يقوم بتحويل الموجات الصوتية الى تردادت مختلفة
> فهل يستطيع اي احد من المهندسين ان يجد لي اسم هذا السنسور
> 
> ...



ربنا يوفقك يا أخوي سائر في المشروع 
ويارب تلاقي الي بدك اياه 
هيني اطلعت أحسن منك ودعيت ربنا يوفقك في مشروعك مش مثلك دعيت يتفركش مشروعي


----------



## thaer124 (7 أبريل 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور يا بش مهندس ولاء على روحك الرياضية وانا دايما بدعيلك بس انا بحكي هيك علشان انتا تتنشط 
ويعطيك العافية


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

visit the following site
www.pacontrol.com


----------

